# Promotions for Breast Cancer Awareness Month



## PromoTshirtCrazy (Jul 13, 2009)

October is Breast cancer awareness month...is any one doing any cool promotions?


----------



## Peter Benders (Jun 3, 2009)

First of all i never knew about breast cancer month!! But how do you think tshirts can be promoted?! Anyone can answer?


----------



## PromoTshirtCrazy (Jul 13, 2009)

Peter Benders said:


> First of all i never knew about breast cancer month!! But how do you think tshirts can be promoted?! Anyone can answer?



Easiest way is to Think Pink! - White t-shirts with a pink imprinting or Pink t-shirts with white imprinting I feel would be really popular. - I'm sure many people will be doing breast cancer walks etc. for this month


----------

